# Adolfoi Cory losing colour



## justjason88 (16 Jul 2012)

Over the past few weeks my adolfoi has been losing its black colouring around one of its eyes. It's got to the point now where there is no colour at all around one eye, he's become very lethargic and stays still usually hidden for long periods of time. I have seen him eating occasionally and also moving about a bit. Yesterday i found him wedged into a tiny crack between some bogwood and the gravel, i had to move him out as i was concerned and he let me touch him which is very rare. He swam around and then entangled himself on purpose in my pteropus roots so i decided to remove him and put him in a quarantine tank, again he let me hold him and i didn't need a net. This morning he has unfortunately died. Any ideas as to what this is? My other 3 adolfoi and 2 sterbai haven't displayed this behaviour.

Good side





Bad side




Thanks

Jason


----------



## Antipofish (16 Jul 2012)

Jason I cannot answer your question but hope someone can shed some light soon.  Is it worth treating the tank with some kind of general tonic or health treatment against further problems for your remaining inhabitants ? (again I am no expert but hopefully someone might suggest something). Im sorry to hear about the wee fella.  Corys are my favourite tank inhabitants, and Adolfoi, especially, are stunning examples of the species.  

It goes without saying that are you keeping on top of your water changes etc and have you done any checks on your water quality of late ? Are there any other tank inhabitants that could have been targetting this fish ? 

Hope things resolve and that your remaining ones stay healthy


----------



## justjason88 (20 Jul 2012)

Water is fine and havent seen any fish picking on them at all, my tank generally gets on very well with each other, the gouramis also hang with the corys and the rasboras are happy scholing. I haven't touched the water with any treatment as everything else is fine, maybe he just had an under lying problem?

Thanks for your reply anyway anti


----------



## peter09 (20 Jul 2012)

One of my Cories went this way a week ago - while I am no expert, I did read that the behaviour you have seen is typical of a parasitic infection. I have recently lost several fish by failing to identify the problem. 

Keep an eye out for flashing, rubbing, panicked behaviour in your other fish and as soon as you see it dose with medication.


----------



## justjason88 (24 Jul 2012)

thanks peter


----------

